# I promise this works!!!



## VictoriaZeppi (Apr 28, 2003)

After suffering from IBS daily my whole life, I have been living a normal life for over 3 years now. I see so many others suffering that it just didn't make sense not to share the news, and I don't understand why nobody else has.I was diagnosed with "spastic colon" when I was 10. Before that, they just told my mom it was a "nervous tummy". All of you reading this understnad what that's like! Great - I could have told you that! Now what do I do about it? I got the usual advice about calming down - meditation, diet changes, etc.. Again, as you all know, this just didn't cut it. I still dealt with it every single day. 2 weeks of constipation was the norm for me. Finally, at about age 30, a friend told me about oxygen supplements. She used them for her IBS. Her alternative doctor told her about them. I ignored her advice (from past experience I felt nobody had any real advice worth taking). She came to my home about 3 years later and I was suffering from an unusually long bout with constipation - going on 3 weeks. I was trying everything I knew, nothing was working. She urged me to try the oxygen supplement. Took a few days to work, but low and behold it kicked in. Not like a laxitive where you have the opposite affect, but in a healthy way. For the first time in my life, I began to have regular bowel movements every single day, with no pain in my stomach. I have been living IBS free (at least the symptoms) ever since. This does not "cure" IBS, but it will work for you the rest of your life. If you stop taking it, you'll know in a week or so and will be searching hard for a new supply. Once you begin living an IBS free life, you never want to go back!!! Oxygen supplements come in a few different forms. Capsules, liquid, and in a drink form - already mixed for you. I use both the liquid and the capsules. Both work the same. I don't do the pre-mixed because I don't like the flavors they have. The liquid is completely taste-free. You just squirt some in your water every night before you go to bed and bingo - life is good. Honestly - THERE IS A WAY TO MAKE IT BETER!!!! I am living proof.There are only a few manufacturers, and since it is not FDA approved, they do not market for this purpose. I don't know why it works, and my doctors don't seem to believe me, but I simply don't care - IT DOES WORK - EVERY SINGLE DAY! It's just oxygen, so it can't hurt me. Two manufacturers that I know of are "Aqua-gen" and "Oxy-Gen". You can purchase these products at serious health food stores (call first - many do not carry it or even know about it), but you can also purchase on-line for a huge savings. I buy mine from the Aqua-Gen web site. If you have a friend in a doctor's office somewhere, they can get you an even better discount over the internet. THIS IS NOT EXPENSIVE!! If you go to the health food stores, you will pay about $30 for a 60 day supply, if you purchase on-line, you'll get 3 times as much, if not more, for your money.Dosages suggested on the box are more than are necessary. I simply take one capsule each night before bed or 15 drops in water. It is important to take on an empty stomach, and I have found that it works best when I lie down right afterwards. I wake up in the morning and have a bowel movement each day like the rest of the world. When you first start out, take a double dose of what I suggest above for the first few days, then go to one.I hope to spread this news to as many as possible, as I feel there is simply no need for any of us to suffer any more. I have no idea why someone hasn't done something about getting this word out. Please give it a try and let others know! I am also told that it regulates those who suffer more from loose stool as well as those like me with constipation, but I have no first-hand knowledge of this. Worth a shot, though!I'm happy to answer any private emails.Good luck and happy days are ahead!!!!Victoria


----------

